

 BuyMyStartup.co - a new tool - vccafe
http://buymystartup.co/
A friend of mine just launched this and is looking for feedback. Something between ExitRound and Flippa - what do you think?
======
johnmurch
Interesting concept - Love the Lean/proof of concept of this build. Theres a
few bugs (e.g. <http://buymystartup.co/tagged/Games%2FVideo%2FEntertainment>
is broken) but love the idea.

